# Whats the opinion on one of these please?



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, I thought id attempt to tap into the collective knowlage on here;
I may just be about to aqquire my first motorhome. Im smitten with American RV's and have been offered a deal on a 1995 Fleetwood Fair, as pictured.

It has a 5.9 cummins lump at the back.
Firestone airide assisted rear suspension
Solar Panel, twin LPG tanks for cooking / air-con etc

Just thought Id garner opinion, the deal is effectively at @£20k

Anything to watch for, any known facts or issues about these?

Thankyou, 
matt


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fleetwood are generally good quality RV's. so as usual its a question of condition rather than age.

I was fortunate enough to find a couple of really useful threads on the forum, one was a list of checks to do when looking at an RV, and was about 9 pages long, its details was almost to the point of OCD, but hen I realised how much there is in one then it seemed more reasonable. 
The other is for the test drive. Its also a very in depth document, both I considered essential when choosing. ( however, I still got stung for £ 400 when the control panel for the auto levellers packed up.)

You may, and I say may, be able to go onto the Fleetwoood homepage, and get virtual brochures for this vehicle.

Looks nice though.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Matt

I have never seen one but I am told they are very nice although it was said that the engine is underpowered to be a pusher and was designed to be at the front. 

There are a lot of RVs for sale at give away prices at the moment, just have a look on ebay. The other day I saw a lazydaze - 2001 in immaculate condition and looked new going for mid 20ks.

stew


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If you haven't had an American RV before it's easy to be overawed by the size and space of things and the belief that anything that big and robust could go wrong.
If you go to Woodalls Forum for A class Rvs in the USA you will soon realise they can have problems like any other vehicle.
Hence, it's important to do a thorough checks as repairs and parts can be very expensive and what looked cheap at first can soon escalate into an expensive mistake.
Go through the RV and make sure *everything *works - as stated there are lists on the Internet - you must have a list before you go or you will forget and the owner can easily skim past something that isn't right - don't accept any excuse why something can't be demonstrated. You really should get it damp checked as RVs have a lot of holes punctured in them for A/C units, vents, skylights etc and a lot of beading and sealant.
A 13 year old RV will probably have something wrong somewhere.
Again as stated look around - with fuel and insurance costs and dollar values as they are it's a buyers market.
Have you checked your insurance, parking, driving licence, repair and MOT availability.

 
Keith


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks this far to everyone.
The size issue as far as driving goes is no problem. Im used to driving far bigger rigid vehicles.
Storage : errmm, I own a storage company so im ok on that point.

Im ok on the mechanical side of things as Iv got history in that department, and, given all that iv just written you'd think id be ok but crikey these RV's are just so, well, BIG and involved and theres so, so much on them....

Are there any issues with waste systems, oh, and incidently how difficult is it to fit a macerator?

Are there any checks for the air-con units?

Damp - is it a case of look in everywhere and underneath?

This RV has a half bath fitted, I assume that I could quite easily change it for a tray? or a nicer coloured half bath?

What else should I be thinking about?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds like you are thinking along the right lines.
Macerators are easy to fit - a 12v supply and you're away - mount it close to the existing waste point in a locker and you can get a kit (with or without the macerator) to do the plumbing connections (google ABP accessories). Mount it so that access is easy - if it blocks 8O you need to be able to turn the screw manually.
I found it useful to have a short and a long hose (garden pump hose does the job - don't buy lay flat hose there's too much resistance) so that you didn't have to uncoil a long hose if access was easy. My long hose was 120 feet - sometimes it was needed! If you touring in Europe toilet waste points are geared towards you walking there with a cassette not parking an RV.
Air conditioners run them and see - you'll need at least a 16 amp hookup or run the generator - do check the genny they are temperamental beasts as well as being noisy.

 
Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

As a follow up - have a look at this one on Ebay - more money but open to offers - so much more modern than the Fleetwood that spares would be less of a problem - petrol I know but it doesn't make a big difference on an RV and plenty of power to do the job.

American Georgetown RV for sale

 
Keith


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

A coincidence ! I went to see that one yesterday afternoon.

The owner knows virtually sod all about it as he has pretty much never used it.

He has quite literally just phoned me to ask what sort of a deal id do involving my Porsche.

I have been quite cautious on it as with a V10 petrol engine 8mpg is not only possible but ruinous! Iv figured that a Diesel at 12>14mpg is a better bet.

The GeorgeTown has a chevy V10, Just how bad would it be? It also has a petrol leak from the filler pipe, which although I could fix is just one of those things that makes you think..... after all its not had much use hardly at all.

Choices Choices... opinions please.......


----------



## 112251 (May 15, 2008)

We had an RV, Georgie Boy Swinger, Fantastic, we just loved it.

We sold it for three reasons

1 - I'm now over 70 and the licence problem came into effect

2- Ours was a diesel and did no more than 10mpg, imagine the 800 mile trip the the south of France at over £5 per gallon

3- We found people generally a bit Iffy about our RV throughout France and Spain.

AGD


----------

